# IUD insertion with dilation



## nadezhda (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, 

Can anyone please answer my question? Dr performed IUD insertion for a patient who had a stenotic cervix. Dr has performed dilation of servical canal during the insertion. The doctor wants to bill 58300 ( Insertion of IUD ) and 57800 ( Dilation of cervical canal ) with -59 modifier. I would not be billing dilation in this scenario, but I would rather  use -22 modifier on 58300.

   Which way of billing is correct: 58300 and 57800,59 or 58300,22 ???

Please advise

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Emmy1260 (Dec 1, 2014)

There are no CCI edits with these two codes and can be listed without modifiers. Dilation is not normally performed with this procedure therefore it is extra work. I don't recall having this situation in my practice yet. Plenty of failed insertions, but that's a different subject.

I would list both codes and restrict your dx on the dilation to 662.4 stenosis of cervix. Restrict the dx on the IUD to V25.11 IUD insertion. The worst that could happen is the insurance will deny and you can appeal with the 22 modifier. I don't think you would be wrong with the 58300-22, but try to get the max reimbursement first.


----------



## nadezhda (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you Ellen for your help!!! I appriciate it a lot.


----------

